# Anyone Color Their Salt



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Had a customer ask if we could "color" our salt, it never gets boring. I asked what color and he said a bright green. Wow peoples help me out has anyone ever colored a tri axle load and what did you used that wouldn't stain asphalt or concrete or brick etc.... Not looking for huge volume of color just enough for a trip-axle wow!!!!


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

This stuff?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

nor'easter1 said:


> Had a customer ask if we could "color" our salt, it never gets boring. I asked what color and he said a bright green. Wow peoples help me out has anyone ever colored a tri axle load and what did you used that wouldn't stain asphalt or concrete or brick etc.... Not looking for huge volume of color just enough for a trip-axle wow!!!!


Is he requesting this so he can see the spread? I never heard of coloring salt. You can buy the green stuff above. It's green cause its environmentally friendly. I would assume this is the natural color not colored. What do I know, I'm a old guy. LOL


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah... why?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Only when I pee on it??


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

New Jersey was using it, I thought it was because we are the "Garden State" LOL


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

I belive cause the muni's in my area spread the cargill green colored stuff. I'm not about to pay for cargill when I can't up charge it to the customer so I thought I would ask.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Hysert said:


> Only when I pee on it??


LOL


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

nor'easter1 said:


> I belive cause the muni's in my area spread the cargill green colored stuff. I'm not about to pay for cargill when I can't up charge it to the customer so I thought I would ask.


No you Don't want to pay unless the client asks for it and you up charge in your bid.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Never seen green salt, but Morton dyes their salt blue.
This company provides dyes
http://www.pylamdyes.com/products.html

Edit: the product Morton uses is called Prussian Blue.


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

We use thawrox, it's blue, it does help to see as your driving around to make sure you got full coverage but that's not why we use it, it's just a good perk.


----------



## procuts0103 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey boss, what category dye is it on that link you provided above???

Thanks


----------



## MF 5455 (Dec 1, 2012)

We color our salt brine to have it "look" environmentally friendly.

Seriously, I color it as I make it. Any color !!!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

MF 5455 said:


> We color our salt brine to have it "look" environmentally friendly.
> 
> Seriously, I color it as I make it. Any color !!!


Color it yellow!


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We have blue brine. Only because we had a pallet of blue halite left from last year. Looks craZy. Can't wait to see it in action. 

SITEONE had gallons of blue tracker dye for lawn spraying. Wonder if this would work.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi we sell green salt (magesium, corn byproducts, green dye) delivered to some parts of CT for $85.00 per ton. 
Brian The Natural Landscape Supply 
774-244-1062


----------



## Mahogany Landscaping (Dec 30, 2016)

We do not color our salt. We have had clients request it in the past but advise them that it's not environmentally friendly.


----------

